

Steve Ballmer on how Microsoft is taking on Apple - grellas
http://www.crn.com/news/mobility/240003421/exclusive-microsofts-ballmer-throws-down-gauntlet-against-apple.htm;jsessionid=nFYnESOH1SlgIMM1ngfh1A**.ecappj03

======
SlipperySlope
I can see why Steve Ballmer would say this with regard to Surface. It is a
radical departure from their previous business model to compete with their own
OS-licensing OEM customers.

But did he really mean "HDC" with regard to Windows Phone OEM customers?
That's got to be a typo!

------
michaelpinto
So I guess they're too afraid to take on Google? Or is Bing still a hobby...

~~~
SlipperySlope
I see Bing as a black hole whose event horizon is strongly attracting those
billions of dollars still in Microsoft's cash account.

